# Mouse Seizure



## Akkarin (May 29, 2012)

I found one of my little boys stuart on his back in the cage kicking his legs about so i picked him up and he looked practically dead, it was terrifying. Luckily there is a vets around the corner and I managed to get him there within 2mins of finding him. 
I was told he had a seizure and they gave him some pain relief and anti inflammatory.

The vet said the first 24 hours are critical but he's come on loads since i have brought him home, hes now moving about, drinking and eating. I hope he makes it through the night ok.

Has anything like this happend to anyone else? 
Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes there is a lady who I had pebble off as she had a few neutered so that I could have one to live with my entire male. Well the 4 she rescued weren't from a good back ground and one of her males regularly has seizures. 
She posted about it on mice are nice forum to ask for any advice.

Basically she is monitoring him but at the minute he seems ok. He will have his little seizure and for 10 mins is quiet but comes around.
But she has been told by the vet that he will get worse as the seizures take it out of the mouse.

Sending healing thoughts to your mousie.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I know of some one whose mouse had epileptic seizures (a little hairless mouse) although I've never experienced it in any of my own. The closest I came was a mouse who started taking repeated strokes which displayed almost the same symptoms. Here is a link to another thread on a different forum: Seizures in mice?
I can't offer much advice but I would say keep Stuart warm - provide a cosy bed but don't use a heat pad (if he takes another fit he won't be able to move away from it and that could make him overheat) and make sure that he has plenty of food and water close by. And give him a little hug from me, I hate when my meeces are poorly.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's the person Tilly who I was on about her proper name Tracey who I had pebble off.
I'll email her tomorrow and see how twiglet is getting on.


----------

